
Ask HN: What makes a good landing page? - adtac
What do you look for the most when you go to the landing page of a SaaS, for example? Do you dislike flashy animations with everything moving around?
======
mcjiggerlog
* It is immediately clear what the product is and how it works. If I'm still interested, I should be able to scroll down the page to see more detail, screenshots etc.

* Loads quickly and isn't too heavy in terms of page size

* Doesn't have overlays popup asking me to subscribe to newsletters

* Doesn't have misleading call-to-actions

~~~
herbst
This so much. Your first point is what most already get wrong.

